# NAS Synology & Mac Pro



## ggeorges39 (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour
Je suis un newbee complet sur mac et voici donc mon problème.

J'ai un un NAS Synology DS210J+ sur lequel j'ai fait des partages. Depuis un poste en Win7 pas de problème, jaccède très bien au différents partages.

Sur mon tout nouveau mac pro, j'ouvre le finder, je vois le NAS. Quand je clic dessus il me demande de m'authentifier. Je rentre mon identifiant et MDP et je vois les partages apparaitre.
La ou je ne comprend, c'est quand je clic sur l'un des partages, il me dit: "Impossible d'effectuer lopération car lélément d'origine de "non du partage" est introuvable

j'ai beau parcourir les posts du forum parlant des Synology, je ne trouve pas de solution.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a comprendre et résoudre mon problème


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

commence par vérifier, coté interface web du syno, si tu as bien les droits complets (lecture écriture) sur ces dossiers


----------



## ggeorges39 (25 Mai 2012)

Oui, j'ai vérifier je ne sais pas combien de fois. J'ai bien les droits. De plus si les droits n'étaient pas bon je ne pourrais pas non plus y accéder depuis un Win7... Non ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

oui bien sûr si tu utilises les mêmes identifiants

ton lion est à jour ?


----------



## ggeorges39 (25 Mai 2012)

Je viens de vérifier, il est à jour.
Est ce que le fait de changer de disque de boot peut changer quelque chose ?


----------



## stof77 (25 Mai 2012)

je suis passé sous mac tout récemment aussi, j'ai également un NAS Syno et un PC,

j'ai eu quelques soucis d'accès au PC et au NAS jusqu'à ce que je renseigne le "groupe de travail" dans les paramètres réseaux du MAC, c'est peut être un piste...


----------



## ggeorges39 (28 Mai 2012)

Peut être que cette copie d'écran vous donnera une piste pour trouver une solution


----------



## ggeorges39 (29 Mai 2012)

J'ai trouvé doù viens le problème mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre. Cela viens du changement de disque system. J'ai fait un clone du disque system. Lorsque je démarre avec le disque d'origine j'ai accès au dossier partagés sur le NAS. Lorsque je démarre avec le clone, je n'ai plus accès aux partages du NAS.


----------



## ggeorges39 (31 Mai 2012)

Je problème venais du fait que je n'avais pas les droits d'écriture sur le répertoire "/volumes/" donc impossible de créer un point de montage


----------



## micmic84 (18 Septembre 2016)

Merci ggeorges39 j'étais dans le meme cas que toi. CA fait deux jours que je cherchais d'ou venait le problème et il a suffit que je tombe sur ta soluce ! Bien vu l'histoire des droits sur Volumes


----------

